# Tankmate suggestions? bristlenose plecos?



## free2beme1 (Mar 31, 2010)

So this is the story. I have a 20 gal, now only home to two female guppies after they attacked and killed both the male and my hope for babies and it also is home to my Peppy, a peppered cory. I have set up a 30 gal (after which the females killed the male guppy, great encouragement huh?) and I have already ordered blue delta guppies and nice yellow guppies, I am gonna have a few ramshorn snails and trumpet snails in it and also some cherry shrimp. I was thinking of some tank mates and I came across bristlenose plecos but I cant find that much info..Would they be peaceful along with the guppies and cherry shrimp in the 30gal? and any suggestions for other tankmates that are peaceful fish? also any ideas on what to do with the two female guppies in the 20gal is appreciated..


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

BN plecos would be fine in there. No more than 2 though in that size tank. I've had two in my 72 gal for almost two years now. Great fish. Added a juvinile albino recently and he's doing great too.

Better yet would be to get some mates for the cory. They are shoaling fish and MUCH happier in schools of 4-5 or more. Get him at least 2 more mates, 3 or more even better.


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

Oh, and make SURE they are indeed BN plecos and get from a reliable source to be sure. When young they resemble other types that may get to 10-12"!


----------



## free2beme1 (Mar 31, 2010)

I actually had 6 peppered cories but a month or so ago, I lost 5 for some unknown reason but I am definetely gonna get some more corys for the tank! I'm really excited about the 30gal and trying to look at all possibilities as I mostly only had ghost shrimp and livebearers.


----------



## free2beme1 (Mar 31, 2010)

I also saw OTO algae eaters as well and I read they get along with cherry shrimp...might consider them too...geez this is hard deciding on tankmates lol


----------



## pinkertd (Jun 17, 2007)

A BN pleco would be fine in your tank. The are gentle fish and don't bother anyone/anything else in the tank.


----------

